# 1/19 Saturday-Surfside--Is anyone NEEDING Crew



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Anyone launching out of Surfside Saturday 1/19 need'n
to pick up a hitch hiker for crew?

My boat, is in shop and Im a foot. All my regulars have other plans for Saturday.










_Jimmy_
_aka 
Hog_
_979-235-9189_​


----------

